# Barcelona on Easter Sunday-Monday



## goneglobal (Jun 21, 2009)

Just curious about what places will be open during our first two days there..we only have three!!


----------



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

goneglobal said:


> Just curious about what places will be open during our first two days there..we only have three!!


That is a very good question indeed.. I'm afraid not much. If you mean shopping, I would leave that on Tuesday. Some of the museums might be open during holidays.

Most people are always surprised how come can Barcelona close everything during holidays and not worry about tourists - I like it  I think it's nice to really relax when we have the possibility. 

But don't worry, there are still plenty of things to do! You can take a park tour, walk along the beach, go for a picnic to Mont Jüic.. Never-ending list  Just do some investigations beforehand so you are prepared.


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Walk down The Ramblas (One of the main streets) , have some good tapas, visit the Olympic Port and THIS IS MANDATORY ...all the GAUDI monuments and Parque Güel.
Just a safety tip, by the day its safe, anyway pay attention to your wallet and backpack , lot of pick pocketing in tourist areas, no violence, just a lot of moroccan rogue troppers searching for "silly tourist".Be aware not paranoic and all will go fine.
Enjoy the travel, city is very cool.


----------



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Why would Easter Monday have anything shut? Is it a local fest in Catalonia? It's not showing as so in my diary.


Yep - we have Friday and Monday public holidays. We like to be different here


----------

